
Chrome removed shortcut that makes “backspace” return to the previous page - nydrewreynolds
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-chrome-backspace-fix-rollout-2016-7
======
tcamp
Happy to see this go. When using online tools this "feature" ruined more hours
than I want to count. Love shortcuts but this one was a problem.

------
zem
i have never understood why browsers are so slow to do things like that.
firefox still has this bug open:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=52821](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=52821)

------
nibs
TL/DR - Backspace no longer takes you to the prior page in your browsing
history, the way hitting the back button does. Now it is:

Windows: Alt + Left arrow

Mac: Delete or ⌘ + [ or ⌘ + Left arrow

